# [RISOLTO]acer travelmate 2702 Wlmi : spegnimenti continui

## magowiz

Ciao a tutti,

da un po' di tempo il mio travelmate si spegne se la cpu resta al 100% per qualche minuto, cosa può essere?

L'avevo già portato in assistenza un paio di volte e lì l'avevano pulito e basta e dopo qualche tempo il problema si è ripresentato. Ho la netta sensazione che si scaldi troppo, specialmente il blocco dove risiede il disco/processore e le ventole. L'unico modo per dare ad esempio un emerge e stare tranquillo è disabilitare in toto l'acpi con conseguente perdità dell'HT e in quel modo cpufreqd pensa di non essere alimentato a corrente e imposta il governor su performance low (2,25 ghz) , mentre con l'acpi e la corrente inserita ho impostato sul performance high (3ghz).

Faccio presente che per paura che fosse colpa della batteria la rimuovo ogni volta che alimento il portatile a corrente.

C'è qualche modo per capire il perchè dello spegnimento? Che ne so magari in qualche log.

Che ne dite ? E' ora di portarglielo in assistenza ancora? Sono un po' superficiali a mio modo di vedere(sono assai discutibili i test che mi hanno fatto la scorsa volta: hanno banalmente aperto windows e lasciato andare norton per un po') e non vorrei fare un altro viaggio a vuoto?Last edited by magowiz on Sat Mar 15, 2008 11:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Problema hardware, va su discussioni sempre che lo sia. Non ho capito se si spegne il computer o fa lo shutdown. Inizierei con il configurare in maniera opportuna sensord ed i log con un intervallo molto basso.

Netta sensazione non vuol dire nulla.

Vedi se per caso la temperatura di shutdown nel bios è impostata troppo bassa.

Verifica il connettore di alimentazione, nell'acer di mio fratello lo spinotto era saldato con del piombo invece che stagno che con il tempo si è allentato (dopo averlo smontato e risaldato ha smesso di avere problemi) e c'era un antipatico falso contatto.

Delle possibili cause se ne era già parlato qui.

Quanto alle considerazioni sull'assistenza tecnica mi autocensuro visto che ho perso la mattinata a bestemmiare sui capolavori dello strologo di turno.

----------

## flocchini

acer, e' la loro fine. Pulirlo non serve a nulla, potresti provare a smontarlo e cambiare la pasta sul dissipatore ma se ormai la cpu e' cotta c'e' poco da fare. R.I.P.

L'assistenza acer e' nota per essere una delle peggiori, se non la peggiore in assoluto, purtroppo si ha cio' che si paga. Puoi provare a riportarglielo spiegandogli la situazione ma sanno benissimo cosa e' successo e accamperanno scuse di vario tipo per non riparartelo in garanzia visto che gli costerebbe troppo. buona fortuna

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Problema hardware, va su discussioni sempre che lo sia.

 

pardon!

 *Quote:*   

>  Non ho capito se si spegne il computer o fa lo shutdown. 

 

magari facesse lo shutdown, si spegne come se tenessi premuto per qualche secondo il bottone di accensione/spegnimento.

 *Quote:*   

> Inizierei con il configurare in maniera opportuna sensord ed i log con un intervallo molto basso.

 

purtroppo non posso farlo: lm_sensors non ha rilevato nulla e nessuna applicazione analoga per windows funziona.

Ne avevo già parlato anche a quelli del progetto lm_sensors aprendo un apposito ticket ma sembra proprio che il mio portatile sia sprovvisto di tali sensori.

 *Quote:*   

> Netta sensazione non vuol dire nulla.
> 
> Vedi se per caso la temperatura di shutdown nel bios è impostata troppo bassa.
> 
> 

 

il bios è assai limitato e non ci sono impostazioni per le temperature.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Verifica il connettore di alimentazione, nell'acer di mio fratello lo spinotto era saldato con del piombo invece che stagno che con il tempo si è allentato (dopo averlo smontato e risaldato ha smesso di avere problemi) e c'era un antipatico falso contatto.

 

a questo proposito c'è da aprire una parentesi : dopo averlo portato in assistenza per la seconda volta mi sono ritrovato con un adattatore diverso, non originale, della LITE-ON. Gliel'avevo fatto presente ma mi avevano risposto che non era vero, visto così e capendo con che gente avevo a che fare ho preferito desistere.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Delle possibili cause se ne era già parlato qui.
> 
> 

 

avevo letto quel topic ma io in thermal non ho assolutamente NULLA , pur avendo abilitato l'opportuno supporto nel kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quanto alle considerazioni sull'assistenza tecnica mi autocensuro visto che ho perso la mattinata a bestemmiare sui capolavori dello strologo di turno.

 

sarà meglio soprassedere.

----------

## magowiz

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> acer, e' la loro fine. Pulirlo non serve a nulla, potresti provare a smontarlo e cambiare la pasta sul dissipatore ma se ormai la cpu e' cotta c'e' poco da fare. R.I.P.
> 
> L'assistenza acer e' nota per essere una delle peggiori, se non la peggiore in assoluto, purtroppo si ha cio' che si paga. Puoi provare a riportarglielo spiegandogli la situazione ma sanno benissimo cosa e' successo e accamperanno scuse di vario tipo per non riparartelo in garanzia visto che gli costerebbe troppo. buona fortuna

 

beh per fortuna/purtroppo non sono più in garanzia in quanto il portatile ha 3 anni, quindi se c'è da sostituire un pezzo son pronto a pagarglielo anche perchè da poco avevo aumentato la ram e di lasciar perdere non se ne parla.

----------

## djinnZ

Dunque: il computer si spegne ma solo se è attivo acpi.

Il problema dell'alimentazione te lo ho segnalato... se per caso è un amd mica hai abilitato il supporto al pentium termal trottling o come diavolo si chiama nel kernel? acpi thermal è modulo o builtin?

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Dunque: il computer si spegne ma solo se è attivo acpi.

 

in realtà ho scoperto che è indirettamente così, o meglio : credo che disattivato acpi non si spenga perchè cpufreqd non capisce (con acpi disabilitato) quando il computer è alimentato a corrente e quindi seleziona il profilo per la batteria che ha un limite superiore sui 2,25ghz. Credo che appunto questa sorta di "underclocking" sia il vero perchè del fatto che non si spenga. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema dell'alimentazione te lo ho segnalato... se per caso è un amd mica hai abilitato il supporto al pentium termal trottling o come diavolo si chiama nel kernel? acpi thermal è modulo o builtin?

 

no no non è un AMD ma un P4 con HT. Ho messo tutti i componenti acpi come built-in nel kernel tranne video (che è modulo e che comunque viene caricato da udev)

Ho abilitato inoltre la parte relativa al frequency scaling con i vari governor e il supporto unicamente per il P4

Sotto Processor type and  features ho abilitato poca roba : l'SMP per via dell'HT, HPET, SMT (appunto per l'HT) , i fixup generici per il reboot, math emulation , MTRR. Quindi non mi sembra di aver abilitato cose "sbagliate"

----------

## djinnZ

Prova a vedere se il sensore CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP (di sicuro c'è sul kernel 2.6.23) funziona.

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Prova a vedere se il sensore CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP (di sicuro c'è sul kernel 2.6.23) funziona.

 

una volta abilitato poi lo riesco a leggere tramite sensord ?

EDIT: avevo a suo tempo compilato tutte le possibili voci sotto hwmon come moduli in modo da lasciare a lm_sensors all'avvio l'onere di scegliere/configurare quelli opportuni per il mio pc: sensors-detect però non me lo rileva  e se provo a caricare manualmente coretemp con modprobe mi dice "No such device". Ci vogliono opzioni particolari per caricare coretemp?

----------

## djinnZ

No, se non lo carica vuol dire che la tua cpu è troppo vecchia e non ha il supporto. Se non erro il sensore è stato introdotto un paio d'anni fa.

L'unica è aprire il portatile e verificare i due problemi che ti abbiamo indicato (alimentazione e temperatura).

Da quel che ho capito X86_MCE_P4THERMAL non è abilitato, prova ad abilitarlo e vedi se tra i log di sistema non c'è qualche indicazione. Se hai la seriale potresti redirigere la console per monitorarlo.

Ma che il dissipatore vada pulito dopo tre anni è una cosa certa e non credo che in assistenza ci abbiano mai pensato.

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> No, se non lo carica vuol dire che la tua cpu è troppo vecchia e non ha il supporto. Se non erro il sensore è stato introdotto un paio d'anni fa.
> 
> L'unica è aprire il portatile e verificare i due problemi che ti abbiamo indicato (alimentazione e temperatura).
> 
> Da quel che ho capito X86_MCE_P4THERMAL non è abilitato, prova ad abilitarlo e vedi se tra i log di sistema non c'è qualche indicazione. Se hai la seriale potresti redirigere la console per monitorarlo.
> ...

 

ormai questi test li faranno in assistenza in quanto ho portato il portatile giusto oggi. Vi farò sapere comunque se funziona X86_MCE_P4THERMAL . In effetti il portatile è del 2005 quindi se la tecnologia è del 2006 non sarà supportata.

----------

## maxfrank

Ciao, io ho lo stesso portatile e lo stesso problema. Praticamente dopo un po ke é acceso si spegne perche si riscalda. Penso di aver capito il motivo:

appena viene acceso girano entrambe le ventole che ci sono, ma non appena finisce la fase di bootstrap e comincia il caricamento del sistema operativo, una ventola si spegne e non parte piu, rimanendo l´altra da sola non riesce a raffreddarlo e si spegne. Ho provato con alcuni software che monitorizzano le temperature, ma di quelli ke ho provato, nessuno di loro, é compatibile con la mia skeda madre, e quindi non posso fare nulla.

Avete qualke suluzione?

----------

## magowiz

 *maxfrank wrote:*   

> Ciao, io ho lo stesso portatile e lo stesso problema. Praticamente dopo un po ke é acceso si spegne perche si riscalda. Penso di aver capito il motivo:
> 
> appena viene acceso girano entrambe le ventole che ci sono, ma non appena finisce la fase di bootstrap e comincia il caricamento del sistema operativo, una ventola si spegne e non parte piu, rimanendo l´altra da sola non riesce a raffreddarlo e si spegne. Ho provato con alcuni software che monitorizzano le temperature, ma di quelli ke ho provato, nessuno di loro, é compatibile con la mia skeda madre, e quindi non posso fare nulla.
> 
> Avete qualke suluzione?

 

sì avevo notato anche io lo spegnimento di una delle due ventole ma poi dopo averlo portato una volta in assistenza non credo abbia più avuto quel comportamento. Comunque questo modello non ha nessun sensore e quindi non è possibile monitorare un bel niente. L'unica soluzione che vedo è provare a pulirlo un po' dentro ( ci sono bombolette ad aria compressa apposite per pc) e se il problema persiste di portarglielo (o spedirglielo) in assistenza.

[OT] cerca di evitare qui sul forum i messaggi stile sms peraltro è scritto anche nelle linee guida di questo forum : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-83375.html al punto 4 [/OT]

----------

## djinnZ

 *maxfrank wrote:*   

> ...

  una prece innanzitutto  :Evil or Very Mad: 

che non ci sia via di monitorarlo è scritto sopra, quanto alla pulizia ci sono due strade ed io preferisco il compressore a 10 atmosfere perchè "più da più bestia" della bomboletta, tanto l'umidità non produce danni eccessivi alle superfici.

Scherzi a parte la pulizia la devi fare sempre smontando il portatile perchè se soffi aria contro le ventole senza almeno mettere un dito a bloccarle rischi di danneggiarle irrimediabilmente (e poi puoi buttarlo nella spazzatura) facendole girare molto più velocemente di quanto possano tollerare, anche con sole due atmosfere di pressione. Se non sei molto pratico è meglio che ti fai aiutare, smontare un portatile è un'arte oscura per la quale si deve prima apprendere l'aramaico antico ed il sumero, per poter bestemmiare efficacemente mentre ti cimenti nei primi tentativi.

Uomo avvisato... mezzo ammazzato.

----------

## koma

[CITAZIONE DAL LIBRO DEL SISTEMISTA]

Un utonto tempo fa aveva il problema che la ventola  faceva un po' di rumore.

Io non troppo curante del soggetto (ero preso a confare il server di posta) gli dissi:

Soffiaci dentro

L'utonto di tutta risposta andò in officina e sparò un miliardo di atmosfere dal compressore dentro il portatile con la pistola per l'aria.

E contento notò che il rumore era cessato

Circa due ore dopo torna da me dicendo che il portatile puzza e non si accende più.

A voi le conclusioni

[/CITAZIONE DAL LIBRO DEL SISTEMISTA]

----------

## magowiz

mi hanno poi contattato dalla acer, mi hanno detto che ci sono le ventole da cambiare.... tuttosommato me la sono cavata bene, speriamo che quando me lo riconsegneranno non abbia nuovamente il problema.

----------

## magowiz

l'ho ritirato oggi, gli sto facendo fare gli aggiornamenti del caso, inoltre in contemporanea ho usato un po' di programmi per vedere se faceva lo stesso scherzetto, per ora non si è spento ne si è surriscaldato come in precedenza.

Inoltre prima di portarglielo le ventole avevano iniziato a fare rumore (quindi probabilmente non giravano bene).

Cosa faccio? Metto risolto Sebbene la soluzione esuli dagli argomenti di questo forum (una riparazione hardware)?

----------

## djinnZ

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> le ventole avevano iniziato a fare rumore

 questo non lo avevi detto però...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

metti risolto.

----------

## flocchini

non metterlo, porta sfiga secondo me in queste cose  :Laughing: 

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   le ventole avevano iniziato a fare rumore questo non lo avevi detto però... 
> 
> metti risolto.

 

hai ragione però era un po' che facevano rumore ma non avevo questo difetto. Comunque metto risolto.

----------

